# Making sketchup models of power tools.



## wizer (11 Feb 2008)

I want to make some detailed drawings of some of my tools. The Triton Workcentre to start with.

Is this just case of taking a tape and rule and measuring each component? Or is there some clever method that I am missing?


----------



## Shultzy (11 Feb 2008)

That's the way I've created my tools Wizer. I've created the Record DX4000 and the BS350 bandsaw and I intend to make the other tools when I have the time. Its helped in the internal design of my workshop and shows where's the best place to put things.


----------



## wizer (12 Feb 2008)

thanks Shultzy. That's my project for the day then


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Feb 2008)

To what end you are modelling your tools? Are youplanning to use them for shop layout or something else.

Shultzy's right about breaking it down into components. Be sure to copy and mirror as needed to help keep file size down. Also look for symmetry in parts. Split those parts along the centerline and make a component of just half. Then you can copy the half, mirror it and bring the halves together to make a whole. Sometimes you can go with an even smaller portion. Use Hide (Shift+Eraser) to hide the seam lines. Take a look at this for an idea. 



Click on the picture.

The clamp component is only 139Kb so it doesn't make a big impact when added to a model such as this:


----------



## houtslager (12 Feb 2008)

LOL ! Dave, you have modelled my bench 

Could you post the link in Google libraary for me please.

Karl


----------



## wizer (12 Feb 2008)

Dave: I was hoping for detailed drawings but it's now clear that it'd take me months to draw something as detailed as a piece of machinery. The main purpose is in the planning of my workshop, but also for building bases and cabinets for said items.

For now I have resorted to making simple boxes which represent the tool. 

Thanks all.


----------



## Shultzy (12 Feb 2008)

Wizer if you pm me with your email address I'll send you what I've drawn and you can pick out the bits you need.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Feb 2008)

WIzer, don't give up on drawing your tools. Draw the parts you need and with the detail that you need to do the job. If I were you I'd make simple box-like components for shop layout including Infeed and outfeed areas so you can identify conflicts. Then, for things like mobile bases, I'd make entirely new models showing the sort of detail you need for them.

Consider that for your shop layout, if you have a dozen tool components and each of those is 500Kb, your shop model goes up to 6Mb without including the shop itself. This can get to be quite unwieldy. 

Take Shultzy up on his offer. From what I've seen, he's got some great legs.


----------



## gidon (14 Feb 2008)

Wizer

Have you seen this article in FWW:





Does require FWW sub.

The chap uses Sketchup for workshop layout - and did have some sketchup machines to download which you may be able to adapt?

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Feb 2008)

gidon":2fayxxm1 said:


> Wizer
> 
> Have you seen this article in FWW:
> 
> ...



Gidon, that was an excellent article. I think the author's models are still available but I would suggest caution with them. They are extremely "fat" models. I've got them on my home computer. I found they need a great deal of cleanup and their file sizes should be reduced before adding them to a shop layout.


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2008)

Thanks Gidon, I'll have a read.

Not sure I have the attention span to sit and model a power tool tho...


----------

